# I found a bag of drugs in my bra...



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

After I went out the other night, I slept in my clothes. Next day I went to go change and found a plastic baggie of what I can only assume are drugs in my bra, a powder of some sorts. I have no idea who's it is, how it got there, or even what it is, I only know I don't do drugs (I don't think weed and alcohol count), so they're absolutely not mine. 

I've been trying to rack my brain as to what happened that night. But there is a blank space in my memory from the point I went outside to smoke weed with a few people, to my sitting at the edge of the bar waiting for my lost phone to be returned so I could go home. 

At that point, I remember a guy walking up to me several times asking if I had seen a girl out there yet. I had been hanging out with her and we're bar friends, but we're not conjoined so I kept brushing it off, like, "Idk, she's probably around here somewhere doing her own thing," because I was focused on finding my phone. But he asked me several times, which is why it stood out in my mind. At one point I tried to find her but it was too late and I needed to leave, because I'd hit my limit. 

Because I have no idea where the hell these came from. I have no idea what to do with them? Flush it down the toilet came to mind since I don't do drugs. I also have no way to identify what it is, it could be fentanyl, all kinds of dangerous shit. Then part of me was like, what about whoever gave them to me? Are they pissed I left? Why would I hold those in the first place? What if I go back to the bar and someone is like, "Where the fuck are my drugs!?!" Are they going to try to fight me (I watch a lot of TV, lol). 

I have a tendency to be unnoticeably intoxicated up till the point I'm cutting myself off, so it's hard for people to gauge sometimes how much longer I might be hanging out. It's not uncommon for me to mid conversation just flip the switch and be like, "Woah, too much for me, later," and just walk off when someone is mid sentence. So, it's entirely possible they were someone's and I accidentally just left without realizing it.

Obviously most people at the bar know each other. 

What would you do?


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

I’d wait a week. If no one contacts me about any drug, I’ll get rid of it. Or, hell, just get rid of it now. Not mine; not my problem. Don’t wanna get involved in shit.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

Miharu said:


> I’d wait a week. If no one contacts me about any drug, I’ll get rid of it. Or, hell, just get rid of it now. Not mine; not my problem. Don’t wanna get involved in shit.


That's actually a good idea. I'll go back on Friday, since most people who know me know that's the day I normally go out. If someone were looking for me that would be the day they would go. Most of those people don't have my number though. I think the only one who does is a little old lady and somehow I doubt they're hers. Lol

I think I'm just concerned about negative consequences of having someone's stuff. I don't fuck with people who do powders because especially where I live, they're nuts, and very unpredictable. Making it even more bizarre as to why I'd have them in the first place...


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Ms. Aligned said:


> That's actually a good idea. I'll go back on Friday, since most people who know me know that's the day I normally go out. If someone were looking for me that would be the day they would go. Most of those people don't have my number though. I think the only one who does is a little old lady and somehow I doubt they're hers. Lol
> 
> I think I'm just concerned about negative consequences of having someone's stuff. I don't fuck with people who do powders because especially where I live, they're nuts, and very unpredictable. Making it even more bizarre as to why I'd have them in the first place...


Why or how you have them is key. You don’t want drugs planted on you for any reason or any of your family possibly getting their hands on them.

But it was in your bra though. Any chance you were offered and took it? Do you normally stuff small things in your bra? Bit difficult to imagine another person stuffing them in without your knowing, unless you were blackout drunk. It’d probably be best to get rid of it now if it was just given to you/you were meant to consume it to their understanding.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

Miharu said:


> Why or how you have them is key. You don’t want drugs planted on you for any reason or any of your family possibly getting their hands on them.
> 
> But it was in your bra though. Any chance you were offered and took it? Do you normally stuff small things in your bra? Bit difficult to imagine another person stuffing them in without your knowing, unless you were blackout drunk. It’d probably be best to get rid of it now if it was just given to you/you were meant to consume it to their understanding.


Yeah, I stuff things in there quite often. The other day I was pissed because I couldn't find a lighter. Later went to take off my bra and like 5 fell out. I wear sport bras so the cleavage part makes the perfect little cubby. Again, adding to the mystery of how it got there. I'm not really a "hold my drugs," kind of person....Unless! Someone asked me to because their hands were full, and then I just forgot, or I just didn't pay attention to what it was. Like, "hold this for a second while I...." Maybe carrying drinks or something?


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

I thought the people at the bar didn’t like you and have purposely tried to do underhanded things to you before


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

OrchidSugar said:


> I thought the people at the bar didn’t like you and have purposely tried to do underhanded things to you before


Yes, but I don't know which people, if it's all or just a certain group. You think this could have been done on purpose?


----------



## FaeSoleil (9 mo ago)

No advice here, but... geez... that's a scary situation to find yourself in. I wish you the best of luck in resolving it.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

FaeSoleil said:


> No advice here, but... geez... that's a scary situation to find yourself in. I wish you the best of luck in resolving it.


Yeah, the only reason I haven't gotten rid of them yet is because I don't know why I have them, or if someone is going to want them back. If I don't have them when they ask, will they blame me and go ape shit? I guess I could just give them money, but then is it like I bought drugs? 

Right now, they are thoroughly hidden where no one else would find them.


----------



## OrchidSugar (5 mo ago)

Ms. Aligned said:


> Yes, but I don't know which people, if it's all or just a certain group. You think this could have been done on purpose?


Not enough evidence to tell. Just saying that combined with the black out memory period is enough to beg caution.


----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

Wow, aren’t you worry not being in control of yourself like that

but whatever you do, don’t flush them down the toilet ( it’s doesn’t just go to the sewers) 
as a marine science technician…this is so bad bc it goes to the rivers and it gets in the marine life…like fish, then other animals and ppl eat the fish…ppls kids eat it too…and little traces goes into their systems

we did test on local fish in the rivers around …and the fish had high lvls of stuff like Prozac, and stuff…drugs in the system while ppl are fishing and putting it on their dinner plates

thats why pharmacies try to encourage ppl to give them the drugs back to get rid of…in your case,

I would go to the police department of say you found these on the ground as you were walking and didn’t want the neighbors kids to pick it up, but dont know what it is and have no way to get rid of it…and just drop it off…


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

OrchidSugar said:


> Not enough evidence to tell. Just saying that combined with the black out memory period is enough to beg caution.


Yeah I've thought about that. Like why is there a memory gap between walking out the side door to smoke weed with someone who I think was dressed as Howard Stern, until sitting at the bar, pissed off because I couldn't find my phone.

When I think back to the timeline though, I don't think I could have been roofied or anything. I don't think it would have worn off that quickly. Pretty sure this happened within the span of an hour, but I'm not 100% sure. It was definitely between the hours of 10pm and midnight.

My kid did tell me that when I got home, I was crying and when they asked why, I gave them our personal code word for, "I'm handling something personally, and need you to just trust me and give me space." Which I remember doing, but not why. I chalked it up to being a long night, overdoing it a bit, and feeling overwhelmed.

I think it's most likely I smoked too much weed and it effected memory recall.



MsMojiMoe said:


> Wow, aren’t you worry not being in control of yourself like that
> 
> but whatever you do, don’t flush them down the toilet ( it’s doesn’t just go to the sewers)
> as a marine science technician…this is so bad bc it goes to the rivers and it gets in the marine life…like fish, then other animals and ppl eat the fish…ppls kids eat it too…and little traces goes into their systems
> ...


This is not usually the case for me. I have a ridiculous memory. I also set boundaries around me for controlled chaos, and have a lot of internal cues that trigger automatic stops. Giving myself the ability to lose myself in a way that no matter where I bounce (like a pin ball), I'm never leaving the machine, if that makes any sense. This was an exception, not the norm.

Great point about flushing it down the toilet. Maybe I'll burn it instead. I'm also a republican* and Italian, lol, there is no way I'm willfully walking into a police station for something like this. 🤣

*Republican in the sense that I don't want the government to do shit for me in most things, but I'm socially progressive and also don't think the government needs to have a say in people's morale issues like gay marriage, or abortion. Not what it's supposed to be used for. Government is supposed to guide our institutions and repair roadways and shit, civil service, not making our choices for us.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Ms. Aligned said:


> After I went out the other night, I slept in my clothes. Next day I went to go change and found a plastic baggie of what I can only assume are drugs in my bra, a powder of some sorts. I have no idea who's it is, how it got there, or even what it is, I only know I don't do drugs (I don't think weed and alcohol count), so they're absolutely not mine.
> 
> I've been trying to rack my brain as to what happened that night. But there is a blank space in my memory from the point I went outside to smoke weed with a few people, to my sitting at the edge of the bar waiting for my lost phone to be returned so I could go home.
> 
> ...


Either someone tried to frame you or you stole it.
There’s no good reason why anyone would put a bag of drugs in your bra for free.

I would not tell anyone about it until I figure out wtf happened coz you could have stolen it and the substance could be illegal since you never identified it, telling people you were in possession of it seems like a bad move.


----------



## Shodan (Nov 17, 2016)

Ms. Aligned said:


> At that point, I remember a guy walking up to me several times asking if I had seen a girl out there yet. I had been hanging out with her and we're bar friends, but we're not conjoined so I kept brushing it off, like, "Idk, she's probably around here somewhere doing her own thing," because I was focused on finding my phone. But he asked me several times, which is why it stood out in my mind. At one point I tried to find her but it was too late and I needed to leave, because I'd hit my limit.


Retracing the steps it makes little sense, but maybe it was meant for her?

...it might also be a prank 🤷‍♂️ could be baking powder 🙃


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

ENTJudgement said:


> Either someone tried to frame you or you stole it.
> There’s no good reason why anyone would put a bag of drugs in your bra for free.
> 
> I would not tell anyone about it until I figure out wtf happened coz you could have stolen it and the substance could be illegal since you never identified it, telling people you were in possession of it seems like a bad move.


I think I DID steal it! I think! OMG!!!!! The second I read that, it flooded in! I recall (in segments) being in the restroom, and washing my hands, finding it on the sink, and looking around but no one else was in there, and for some reason I just stashed it. Nope, it's coming back now. I didn't want anyone else to stumble upon it, and do something stupid, so I just removed it. Had no intention of stealing though!

This makes perfect sense in why I'm so worried about it now. I think I did take it.... 😬

Reading that, like you said, there is no reason for someone to give up their drugs. Especially not people who do powdered ones.

Shit! Mystery solved. 


Shodan said:


> Retracing the steps it makes little sense, but maybe it was meant for her?
> 
> ...it might also be a prank 🤷‍♂️ could be baking powder 🙃


I think that just happened. Idk what kind of drug this is but it looks like clear peanut brittle with a lot of end of the package crumbs.


----------



## Shodan (Nov 17, 2016)

Ms. Aligned said:


> I think that just happened. Idk what kind of drug this is but it looks like clear peanut brittle with a lot of end of the package crumbs.


errrmmm.... not an expert, but that sounds like crack


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

Shodan said:


> errrmmm.... not an expert, but that sounds like crack


I think that makes it even worse. I could take a pic if that would help identify the substance. Crack would make sense for my area, and also why I don't fuck with these people.


----------



## Shodan (Nov 17, 2016)

Ms. Aligned said:


> I think that makes it even worse. I could take a pic if that would help identify the substance. Crack would make sense for my area, and also why I don't fuck with these people.


A picture would help 

_Disclaimer: I don't do drugs, I'm just kinda sorta familiar with them, as I spent 20 years living in a bad neighbourhood_


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

I just looked up images of crack and it doesn't look the same. This looks more like see through glass. Or broken glass.


----------



## Shodan (Nov 17, 2016)

See-through glass would be crystal meth


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

Shodan said:


> See-through glass would be crystal meth


Sounds about right for the area. Also disgusting.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

Also if I did find this, it would have made sense that I would take it away.

I did handle it just now, and it looks like quarts. Large crystals.


----------



## Shodan (Nov 17, 2016)

Yup, compare that quartz to crystal meth:










Disposing of it might get you into trouble - better to hold onto it for now in case someone comes looking for it (hopefully that won't happen).


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Watch the Movie 'Dope' for advice.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

You must be a stone heavy sleeper.


----------



## Ssenptni (Mar 26, 2021)

5 lighters fit in there without you even noticing


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

Necrofantasia said:


> You must be a stone heavy sleeper.


You would think, but I'm actually a super light sleeper, with a lot of weird ass dreams. 


Ssenptni said:


> 5 lighters fit in there without you even noticing


----------



## Ssenptni (Mar 26, 2021)

Ms. Aligned said:


>


----------



## Warp11 (Jul 13, 2016)

This is by no means advice but if I were you I'd get a Jerry can and dissolve the unknown crystalline entity in gasoline. 
Then pour the gas into equipment like a lawn mower or snow blower. See what happens. Its doubtful that it will fuck up the engine. If anything, it may perform better.
😹


----------



## ShushFox (3 mo ago)

In all honesty, I have no idea what to say here because there is no "good" solution.
-Throw the drugs out - someone could come after you
-Take them to cops/pharmacy - "where'd ya get these"
-Go ask people or ask bar - "You stole them"
-Keep in home until you find out "Get caught with drugs"

Whatever you do, I'd take it as a lesson to be more careful with bars and with storing things in your bra.
Seriously. This is why I stay away from these places/types of habits myself, and can't see how people find them safe or comfortable when an "impossible situation" like this is super easy to happen if you're too casual or intox'ed.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

Yeah it was really dumb of me to grab them. I should have just left them alone, or thrown them in the trash right then and there. 

Reminds me of the time I was out at a bar with my sister in my early 20s. These dudes kept pushing drinks on her and she had clearly had too much. I was looking after her but they thought it was funny. So as one came back from the bar and reached over me to pass her a shot of 151, I intercepted it and just pounded it back. Lol, I ended up throwing up that night. Luckily our ride was on the way. 

It wasn't until the next day I thought, why didn't I just pour it on the floor or something?


----------



## CanaryBat (5 mo ago)

I would get rid of the drugs right away, _but do not go to the 50, _I suggest! You never know what they will think. It makes sense as a place to deposit your drugs (if you want the help the po-po get high). Don't flush it down the toilet because of water critters. Maybe scatter it to the winds? Or find something your can bake it into, like plaster, then toss it? If money is not much od an object, you can buy a container for hazardous waste. If you bring it as is to the hazardous waste disposal unit, they will ask what it is.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

CanaryBat said:


> I would get rid of the drugs right away, _but do not go to the 50, _I suggest!


That advice is only good advice for MBTI perceivers. I've dropped stuff off at a police station before and nothing ever came of it. One time I dropped off a switchblade (highly illegal in California) that for some reason I found in my briefcase. The police officer at the front desk asked me a few questions and I just answered them honestly and said I had idea why it was in my briefcase, but that I'd be buying a new briefcase soon because of that. To which, he just chuckled and told me I could leave.


----------



## Ms. Aligned (Aug 26, 2021)

I'll probably just tuck it in a bag and throw it in the trash. Lol! If no one approaches me about it on Friday. Right now it's hidden, no one is going to find it. No one even has a reason to look.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

I found a bag of bra in my drugs.


----------



## CanaryBat (5 mo ago)

jetser said:


> I found a bag of bra in my drugs.


I stay away from Redditers, especially ones in owl costumes.


----------

